# Computerinfos im Netzwerk unsichtbar machen!



## funnytommy (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hab eine kleine Frage in hinsicht auf die Informationen die ein Rechner wenn er im Netzwerk hängt über sich preisgiebt!
Folgendes hab ich heute getestet: 2 gleiche Laptops (Asus A6VA) die per Neztwerkkabel zusammen hängen. Ich habe mit dem GFI Languard einen Scan durchgeführt und dabei erschüterndes festgestellt:
Der Rechner meines Kollegen gibt nicht so viele Informationen preis als meiner Wie kann ich das ändern

Also hier mal die Daten die man sieht wenn man meinen Rechner mit Lan Guard scannt:

--> Fehlende Service Packs bei Office
--> Verwendete Shares
--> ALLE Netzwerk Adapter, sogar zu welchem W-LAN ich connected bin!
--> Meine USB Devices, also da sieht man sogar dass ich eine USB Maus verwende!
--> Registry Ordner, z.b der Run Ordner kann eingesehen werden
--> Registry Werte für Prozesser, Betriebssystem usw
--> Die Netbios Namen
--> Meine festegelegten Benutzergruppen und dazu noch alle Benutzer
--> derzeit eingeloggte User
--> Meine derzeite laufendne Services!!

Also das ist eine ganze Menge an Infos die da zusammengetragen werden über meinen Laptop, komischerwieise wird beim Laptop meines Kollegen (der gleiche wie meiner) nicht so viele Infos angezeigt!

Wie kann ich meinen Rechner etwas besser unsichtbar machen, kann mir da jemand Tipps geben?


mfg funnytommy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Januar 2006)

Hast Du den Scan von einem dritten Rechner gestartet oder von Deinem Laptop?


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

Erstens: Es gibt keine Registryordner, das sind Schlüssel.

Die meisten der Sachen kannst du bei jeden PC auslesen, z.B. in dem du dich remote mir der Registry verbindest. Da kannst du entweder durch richtige Vergabe der Rechte abschalten oder durch eine Firewall, lezteres sollte auch deine anderen Probleme lösen wenn du sie richtig konfigurierst.


----------



## funnytommy (11. Januar 2006)

Ja sorry, ich meine natürlich Registry Schlüssel!
Also der Scan wird nicht von einem 3. PC ausgeführt sondern von einem der 2 Laptops! Also die 2 Notebooks sind mittels Lan-Kabel verbunden. Wenn ich scanne bekomm ich vom anderen Notbeook nicht so viele Informationen wenn aber auf dem 2. Notebook der Scan gestartet wird bekommt der andere all diese Infos über mein Notebook!!

Ich verwende die Zone Labs Internet Security Suite, und da ist auch eine Firewall dabei!! Ich werde mit der jetzt einmal herumspielen!

mfg funnytommy


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

funnytommy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verwende die Zone Labs Internet Security Suite, und da ist auch eine Firewall dabei!! Ich werde mit der jetzt einmal herumspielen!


Naja, ob das Teil sich Firewall nennen darf sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt aber es wird reichen für deine Zwecke.


----------



## funnytommy (11. Januar 2006)

Welche Firewall wäre deiner Meinung nach eine "richtige" Firewall?


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

Keine die man unter Windows installieren kann 
Nein, sie wird schon ihren Zweck erfüllen aber einem Angrff im Sinne eine Firewall hält sowas nicht Stand, dazu brauchst du schon iptables oder so...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Januar 2006)

funnytommy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja sorry, ich meine natürlich Registry Schlüssel!
> Also der Scan wird nicht von einem 3. PC ausgeführt sondern von einem der 2 Laptops! Also die 2 Notebooks sind mittels Lan-Kabel verbunden. Wenn ich scanne bekomm ich vom anderen Notbeook nicht so viele Informationen wenn aber auf dem 2. Notebook der Scan gestartet wird bekommt der andere all diese Infos über mein Notebook!!
> 
> Ich verwende die Zone Labs Internet Security Suite, und da ist auch eine Firewall dabei!! Ich werde mit der jetzt einmal herumspielen!
> ...


Dann ist klar, dass Du mehr siehst wenn sich der Rechner selbst scannt.
Firewall-Regeln greifen normalerweise nicht fuer die Loopback-Kommunikation, da diese in der Regel keinen Schaden anrichten kann. Was boese ist kommt von ausserhalb, wenn's einmal drin ist ist's eh zu spaet.
Wenn ich nmap lokal nutze sehe ich auch mehr offene Ports als wenn ich von einem anderen Rechner im LAN aus scanne. Und wenn ich den gleichen Rechner vom Internet aus scanne sehe ich sogar noch weniger.


----------



## Sinac (12. Januar 2006)

Meinte er nicht wenn er sein Notebook von dem anderen aus scannt?
Also:

NB1 --scan-->  NB2   = weniger Ergebnisse
NB2 --scan-->  NB1   = mehr Ergebnisse

sehr verwirrend das ganze...


----------



## funnytommy (12. Januar 2006)

Ja ich mein das so wie Sinac das sagt!!
Ich werde mal versuchen die Firewall neu zu konfigurieren!

mfg funnytommy


----------

